# New Electric Arrival



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Just got this 1971 Timex Dorado. It's the only 14k solid gold watch Timex made. Like new condition with original strap and keeping excellant time.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very Very nice Bill, you don't see many good Dorado's


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Bill...what was its selling price in 1971? Looks spotless! :thumbsup:

Did they ever do an all s/steel electric? :huh:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Actually, Paul, it is a 1968. I don't know why I typed 71! it sold for $125 at that time.

In the latter 70's they made a Dynabeat electric with an all stainless case. You don't see them very often but I have one in the collection. It was more common to see autos and analog quartz in stainless.


----------

